# RR: 169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Wunderlich, Giesen	(1964)










2.	Schiøtz, Moore	(1945)










3.	Fischer-Dieskau, Moore	(1961)










4.	Bostridge, Johnson	(1995)










5.	Güra, Schultsz	(1999)










6.	Schreier, Schiff	(1989)










7.	Patzak, Raucheisen	(1943)










8.	Souzay, Baldwin	(1964)










9.	Prégardien, Staier	(1991)










10.	Kaufmann, Deutsch	(2009)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Wunderlich, Giesen	(1964)
2.	Schiøtz, Moore	(1945)
3.	Fischer-Dieskau, Moore	(1961)
4.	Bostridge, Johnson	(1995)
5.	Güra, Schultsz	(1999)
6.	Schreier, Schiff	(1989)
7.	Patzak, Raucheisen	(1943)
8.	Souzay, Baldwin	(1964)
9.	Prégardien, Staier	(1991)
10.	Kaufmann, Deutsch	(2009)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

